# Any Woodbridge area cyclists?



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

Riding solo sucks, anyone in the woodbridge area in the market for a cycling partner? I max out around ~19-20 on flats usually a ~14-15 mph average on a 1500 ft elevation ride. Willing to slow down for someone who may not be on my level and don't mind riding with patient faster people. Just trying to get out and get my legs back after a long inactive winter.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

I believe the CJBC is active in that area (if interested in a club). If you're willing to travel west, there's also the MAFW & the PFW.

I'm really only familiar with the MAFW - while the name is Morris Area Freewheelers, apparently their interpretation of 'Morris Area' ranges from Colonial Park down to the Delaware River in the south & Kittatinny in the North. They have daily rides at multiple paces.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Im not far by you .. Edison here


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

South Plainfield here...

Jay's Cycle Center in Westfield does a group ride every Tuesday night at 6 that's pretty good.


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in Sayreville. I ride usually on Saturday or Sunday mornings, about the same speed and distance.


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

gamenight said:


> I'm in Sayreville. I ride usually on Saturday or Sunday mornings, about the same speed and distance.


Edison here, I ride with a good group and you can certainly join us anytime


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

This weekend even if you would like


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Phil, where about in Edison ?


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

nismosr said:


> Phil, where about in Edison ?


I'm right near the Jade Dynasty


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm in between metuchen, piscataway and south plainfield.


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

nismosr said:


> i'm in between metuchen, piscataway and south plainfield.


We should meet up and ride, email me at [email protected]


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nismosr.... when we riding?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

TricrossRich said:


> Nismosr.... when we riding?


Rich you need to tell me your diet plan besides riding the bike everyday - amazing accomplishment shredding all those damn weight I can't even break 199lbs.


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

nismosr said:


> Rich you need to tell me your diet plan besides riding the bike everyday - amazing accomplishment shredding all those damn weight I can't even break 199lbs.


diet/meal planning is not that difficult to do. I may be able to lend a hand if you need assistance with that


----------

